# My First Attemp



## metatp (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been saving a small amount of gold plate stuff for about a year now. Some was from gold plating over silver jewelry. I used Nitric first, and then went to AR after filtering. Not sure how pure it is, but it was a great learning process and fun to what the gold drop after adding SMB. It was refined twice with the last drop being an beautiful orange powder.

Weight is 2.2g.

Thanks all for your help.

Tom


----------



## Geo (Sep 9, 2011)

looks good. congratulations.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a great job. Well done!


----------



## butcher (Sep 9, 2011)

Tom Good Job!


----------

